# Siemens Radio Watch



## Bob Charles (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi All !

Just copied this my first post, from the general forum area, having found this Electric and Electronic watches spot that seems more appropriate *. . . *

Welcome to my first posting and here's hoping somebody can help!?

Out of curiosity I have acquired a Siemens radio-controlled watch that needs a new strap. Description: Simple black resin/plastic case, minimal white analogue dial with black batons, small lcd at 6 o'clock displays day/date/signal reception or 'seconds', changed via grey plastic button near bezel at 2 o'clock. Four screws secure a black plastic back that has a pop off battery hatch. Difficult to see if the strap is secured normally with spring bars. Rather suspect due to its vintage (have no idea when it was made) that the watch may have an antenna within its tatty black synthetic strap. Everything is working fine so am loath to explore things further without first seeking advice. Have emailed Siemens (Germany) but am not expecting much help. Somebody suggested that the watch might have been made in collaboration with Junghans or Casio.

Any advice, information, and replacemnt strap ideas would be appreciated. Meanwhile it currently sits on the shelf and is a useful 'setting tool' for several mechanical watches. It would be fun to wear it sometimes.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Bob!

I can't really comment as I don't know much about these watches, but I do know that it would be great to see some pictures.

It's a bit involved, but easy once you get the hang. You'll need an online photo storage account (I, along with alot of the chaps, use photobucket). Once your pics are on your storage site, you can copy the URL and use the little button above (looks like a picture) to paste in that URL. Hey presto!

One of the chaps has done a longer and better guide here: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637

Hope that's helpful!

BW,

Alex.


----------



## Bob Charles (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi Alex,

Thanks for reply and pics. suggestion. Will strive to add photos. Can one merely add them as attachments as in emails or are things set up so that going via a photo hosting website is the only way? Anyway I'll follow your links and learn more. Agreed far more interesting and helpful with photos.! Once I have the knack I can also contribute better to other topics too.

Kind regards,

Bob


----------



## Bob Charles (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi All,

Have found a little more about the Siemens branded watch. Siemens UK declared no knowledge of its existence but provided a link to Junghans AG. Their reply is non commital. After confirming that the strap does not have an antenna inside it and that it uses normal spring bars they later commented. . .

No this is not a Junghans watch and no brand Junghans movement. This is an old kind of a Junghans proceed movement for mass production and own brand watches. This watches are sold out and no longer produced. This watch has nothing common with an Junghans watch.

I am unclear what a proceed movement is?

The watch works well with no reception issues so far. Following are two links to photos. A neat minimalist design featherweight watch and since paired with a suitably lightweight NATO strap:

http://postimg.org/image/5jamqbhbp/

http://postimg.org/image/qso56uddv/

Being linked to a radio transmitter when wearing it feels strange when compared to 'free-range' mechanical watches


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bob Charles said:


> Being linked to a radio transmitter when wearing it feels strange when compared to 'free-range' mechanical watches


It helps the NSA & GCHQ to keep tabs on you :to_keep_order: :fear: :lol:


----------

